# Does Late Ovulation Hold a Higher Risk of Miscarriage?



## vanillastar

I have been reading some stuff about late ovulation (CD 21+) and it having a larger risk of miscarraige. The cycle I concieved I ovulated CD 30. (Miscarried around 8 weeks) I know I ovulated late with my son and he was fine, but Im not sure if I should sit out until I get first AF and then take soy isoflavones to move my O date up or not. I know the soy works for some and for others it doesnt. I havent tried it as I got pregnant our first month trying but a friend of mine O'd and got pregnant her first month trying it after not Oing on her own for 5 months.

Anyone else here O late and heard it has a higher risk of miscarraige?


----------



## heart tree

I ovulate late as well. I've had 2 losses. I'm pregnant again and am obviously nervous. From my understanding, late ovulation makes it harder to get pregnant because the egg is poorer quality. It is like an over cooked egg. But I've read many places that once the egg is fertilized and implants, it has the same chances as any other egg. 

I tried soy for my first time this cycle and got my BFP, but let me tell you about my experience. I normally Ov around CD22-28. I took 120mgs of soy from CD3-7. I started spotting on CD 13. I got a positive OPK on CD15. I got another positive OPK on CD 18. I had no clear temp shift and did not Ov. I spotted from CD 13 - CD 20. It was like my body geared up to Ov, but didn't. I also think the spotting had to do with my hormones being off balance from the soy. I got another positive OPK on CD's 25, 26 and 27. I also had a temp rise. I ovulated on CD26 which is pretty normal for me. 

You can look at my chart at: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21867b

I got my BFP, but it was a very, very frustrating cycle. The most confusing one I've ever had. I was actually going to ask for Clomid to move my Ov date sooner, but didn't have to. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Starry Night

I certainly hope it's not true! I o'd past day 20 sometime when I conceived Lil Peanut. I'd hate to think that's what caused my loss as I generally O that late. I guess I should hope I catch on one of my rare 28 day cycles.

But then, I know lots of girls with irregular cycles who have kids. Though I don't know them well enough to have heard of any potential miscarriages before or inbetween.


----------



## vanillastar

Good to know Im not the only one who ovulates late. I have always had long cycles so even though I wasnt tracking my cycle then I know my son was concieved on a cycle I O'd late. He is now a happy 2 year old. Im just trying to decide if I should go ahead and wait and see if I O before first AF and try if I do, or to wait and take the soy next cycle to try to get an earlier O.


----------



## heart tree

It's a hard and personal decision. I hope you get your BFP soon. xoxo


----------



## vanillastar

I guess I need to decide by tomarrow because if I decide to wait I will start the BCP tomarrow. Nervous about that though because Im not sure if I should be putting more hormones in my body at this point. I just know that if I decide to wait and dont take the BCP then I will be waiting forever.


----------



## sarahturner9

Hi,
Are you talking about having a short luteal phase, ie not may days from when you ovulate to your next AF? I have this, ovulate 9 or 10 days before next AF, and have been told that 10 is the miniumum no of days for the implantation to happn, less than 10 will result in chemical pregnancy or very early mc. I haven't heard that it can cause mc later on though.

However, if you have longer cycles, it shouldn't be a problem at all, the crucial thing is having 10 or preferably more days before next AF (the luteal phase). I use progesterone cream and take vitamin b6 to try and increase my luteal phase, but did conceive with 10 days LP, though I'm now going through a MMC- not seen any evidence to suggest it's related.


----------



## Lindyloo

I ovulated really late when I conceived the twins (cd28) but sadly I lost them at 21 weeks but this was not due to late O.

good luck


----------



## vanillastar

sarahturner9 said:


> Hi,
> Are you talking about having a short luteal phase, ie not may days from when you ovulate to your next AF? I have this, ovulate 9 or 10 days before next AF, and have been told that 10 is the miniumum no of days for the implantation to happn, less than 10 will result in chemical pregnancy or very early mc. I haven't heard that it can cause mc later on though.
> 
> However, if you have longer cycles, it shouldn't be a problem at all, the crucial thing is having 10 or preferably more days before next AF (the luteal phase). I use progesterone cream and take vitamin b6 to try and increase my luteal phase, but did conceive with 10 days LP, though I'm now going through a MMC- not seen any evidence to suggest it's related.

Thanks so much for this info. I do not have a short luteal phase, it is actually 14 days. I start on what would have been 15 dpo usually. I just have a 45 day cycle, so I dont ovulate untill cd30 and then have two weeks before AF comes.


----------



## sarahturner9

In that case Vanillastar, sounds like your LP is ideal and no need to worry. Good luck hun.x


----------



## Jem88

I'm not sure, when i first got preg, i OV on day 15 as i had a 28 day cycle but that ended in mc at 9 weeks, then my cycles went abit messed up and long, i then got preg a year and half later and ov on day 28 which would of been a 43 day cycle but that was a chemical, 7 months later i got preg again, which is this current pregancy and i then ov on day 20 i think and so far this pregancy seems okay.


----------



## honey08

i O late when conceiveing morgan , cd20 and was fine with him xxxxxxxxx


----------



## honey08

now ive been ttc 2 for 3mth i O cd11/13 and aint fell preg yet :cry:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Sorry hope you dont mind me popping in as I'm currntly pregnant, I dont want to upset anyone.

I just wanted to say what an interesting theory! I've had 8 losses between 6-8 wks and I always O'd between cd23 and cd28!
No idea when I O'd this time round as I wasn't ttc, but going by my scan dates it was a late O again.. I've made it past th 'usual' mc stage, so hopeully that gives everyone worried about late O some hope! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

My girlfriend Ov'd on CD30 and had a healthy baby boy. I really think that if the egg is fertilized and implants, it has every chance as any other egg. I just think the later the egg is, the greater chance to be "over ripe" which can make it harder to fertilize and implant. I need to believe this as I'm pregnant with a CD26 bean right now.


----------



## WannaB

Its quite normal for womens follicular stage to be anywhere between 7-40 days. The egg wont be released until its mature/ripe which is ovulation. It doesnt ripen then get held onto making it over ripe or of less quality, when its ready it goes. Your bodies just take longer in the follicular stage to grow follicles thats all.


----------

